# Are millions of home alarm systems are useless?



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

*Are millions of home alarm systems useless?*

*ADT has "...Over 6 million customers throughout North America.*"
http://www.adt.com/commercial-security/products/alarm-monitoring

And according to the official ADT's web site: &#8220;ADT award winning home security offers your home 24-hour security monitoring for burglary, fire, carbon monoxide and more.&#8221;
Home Security Systems, Wireless Home Security - ADT Security Services


Unfortunately, some experts think differently. For example, according to Mike Jagger (Community Security : The Provident Blog Â» About Mike) &#8220;*millions of home alarm systems are useless."*










"The image above summarizes, for me, everything that is wrong with the security industry (click on the image for a bigger version). The installation is absolutely criminal and how any company could charge a dime for monitoring a system like this is beyond my comprehension. In the race to offer the cheapest possible alarm in order to generate a monthly monitoring fee, far too many systems have been installed like this offering a false sense of security to literally millions of Canadians, Americans and other unsuspecting victims.

There are so many things wrong here that it is hard to know where to start. Here is a short list of the 3 most important issues:

1. The keypad is actually the control panel. This particular model is called a Lynx and is manufactured by Honeywell. However, most of the major manufacturers have their own version of an &#8220;all-in-one&#8221; control panel, siren & keypad (Here is a link to GE&#8217;s version). These all-in-one models were designed to simplify installation and are typically part of &#8220;free&#8221; or low-cost alarm systems. They are all equally useless.

*The most important problem with systems like this is the fact that you need to have a delay time in order to open your door and get to the keypad each time you enter your home. So, when a crook breaks in, they also have the same amount of time. If the crook follows the sound of the beeping keypad they will be standing in front of not only the keypad, but the brains of the alarm system. So, rather than punching in a valid code, the crook could simply rip the entire unit off of the wall.*

Provided that they rip the panel off of the wall before the alarm sends its first signal, it will never be able to send a signal.

2. If point #1 wasn&#8217;t bad enough (or maybe because the installer who put the &#8216;system&#8217; in realized how useless it was going to be) the power supply for the system is located right beside the keypad/control panel. Unplug the transformer (which is just barely able to stay plugged in as it is) and the alarm loses power. This provides a really convenient way for someone to either accidentally or intentionally unplug the system and wait for the back-up battery to die.

3. Even worse, the phone jack has also been located beside the power supply. The phone jack is the alarm systems only connection to the outside world. If it gets unplugged, the system cannot communicate and a crook would not have to go through the hassle of ripping the panel off of the wall.

In this particular install, a crook need not even reach all of the way in after breaking the window to unplug the alarm system because the phone line is less than six inches from the window.

Even if there was a glassbreak sensor installed, the fact that the phone line is so easily accessible would render it useless because it could easily be unplugged before the alarm tripped.

Unfortunately, a system like this one offers absolutely zero security value. It&#8217;s only purpose is to allow an alarm company to collect a monthly monitoring fee and hope the client does not figure out how misplaced their trust in the company was.

Hundreds of thousands of systems (actually, probably a lot more) like this have been installed all over North America as part of &#8220;free&#8221; or low cost alarm systems. Rather than an alarm company having to spend several hours installing seperate keypads, siren and control panel, this set-up allows a company to send out &#8216;installers&#8217; who literally require no experience whatsoever to simply mount these types of systems. Nice, quick and easy install : no security value..."

The similar statement is posted by Peter Rogers - professional who has more than 20 years of home security experience: &#8220;... And remember, even at this highest level, you don&#8217;t get the important Crash & Smash protection that you should expect for this price. Even with Premier Pulse service (From ADT) *the intruder who breaks in can disable your alarm system before it can communicate to the monitoring center. No call to you to verify the alarm &#8211; and no call to the police. Smart crooks know this, so it&#8217;s happening more and more.* ...
Crash and Smash is one of my favorite features of *next-generation home protection*, since it really separates FrontPoint from the crowd in the arena of interactive, wireless home security. And when that intruder even tries to get a foot in the door &#8211; we&#8217;ll already know about it!&#8221;.
From: ADT Pulse Cost and Review: How Does Pulse Really Work? | Home Security Blog

*So - if an intruder smashed the Main Console/Master Keypad during the entry delay time the many traditional Alarm System would NOT be able to send any signals to the Monitoring Center! *

And in my opinion you have to ask Security company about above-raised problems prior to sign a contract to avoid early-termination fees in case you decided to cancel your contract. 
*And I would recommend to ask a written confirmation regarding any of your concerns, but not a verbal confirmation.*

One of the technical solution is "Crash and Smash" patented idea.
*How Crash and Smash works*
"The safest home security systems use smart Crash and Smash technology. The moment an intruder triggers an alarm sensor (door, window, motion, etc&#8230, a signal is sent and is ready to sound the alarm with the monitoring station. If no pass code from the home owner is received, that alarm is sent, and the proper authorities are notified &#8211; and dispatched. Alarm systems with Smash and Crash technology are virtually impossible to defeat, and keep you one step ahead of any intruder."
From: http://www.frontpointblog.com/2010/...–-crash-and-smash-protection-is-undefeatable/


Boris Romanov


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

I agree the standard systems are easy to overcome, but the Crash & Smash system only works reliably if it's hooked to a cell phone. Cutting the phone line pretty much shuts it down too.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

I like my alarm system to have teeth.


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

LOVE it pancho:rock: when i went to get home insurance (about 3 yrs ago), the agent told me that they could slash 10% if i installed an alarm system. told him i had a dog. such a nice man he was, he asked what kind. told him he was rott and very protective of me. with his head still down, doing paperwork, he whispered 'i didn't hear that'.....


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Any alarm system needs to have someone to get to it quickly. I used to run alarms for a security company and always got to the building before the cops did. It takes at least 5 minutes for a cop to get a call if they are free at that time. I have been 5 miles away and still beat the cops. If you only use the police to come plan on at 10 minutes for some body to get their.
The insulation is one thing but having somebody to answer it is more important.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

Who was it that said ?
When Seconds Count ,
The Police Are Only Minutes Away


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

pancho said:


> I like my alarm system to have teeth.


Great to make you aware if you are home, not worth much if you are gone. Easy to kill a dog quietly in a couple minutes.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

poppy said:


> Great to make you aware if you are home, not worth much if you are gone. Easy to kill a dog quietly in a couple minutes.


Not quite as easy as people would think.
Especially if it is a well trained dog.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Have to say, we have 25 years of security knowledge and that is the worst installation I have ever seen!


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

While landscaping we've set off plenty of alarms while working when nobody was home. They are a joke. If anyone shows up its usually a half hour later and 90% of the time its some rent a cop who doesn't even get out of his car. If you think its easy to kill a dog quiety, go for it. While your killing that one dog how are you going to handle the other three?


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I'm a housecleaner and set off a customer's alarm once. The police showed up about 20 minutes later. If I had been a thief, I could have made off with half the house before anyone noticed!


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

ADT and the rest of the home security systems are totally worthless, and I once forced ADT to admit that to me just before I cancelled my service.


----------



## jaredI (Aug 6, 2011)

Seems like I read somewhere that it takes a good crook less then 10 minutes to steal you blind, but it takes cops well over 10 minutes to arrive on the scene. I'd say any electronic home security system is a huge waste of money, money that would be better invested in a good dog.


----------



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

*Government Actions*
"The following describes a government action that has been resolved by either a settlement or a decision by a court or administrative agency. If the matter is being appealed, it will be noted below.

As of February, 2, 2012, District Attorney Mark Peterson announced the settlement with Florida-based ADT Security Services, Inc., which sells home burglar and fire alarm systems.
*ADT has agreed to pay almost $1 million to settle a civil lawsuit *brought by the district attorney of California's Contra Costa County over contracts ADT had with residential customers in which it reserved the right to hike monthly fees after the first year. That violated a California law requiring residential consumers get written disclosure of all costs upfront, according to the state.

District Attorney Mark A. Peterson said that under the agreement, ADT has said it will follow the law for future contracts and, in addition to a $950,000 civil fine, will pay restitution to some customers whose monthly rate increased during their initial contract term.

ADT required customers to enter into two- or three-year contracts, in which the company reserved the right to raise monthly fees after the first year. The lawsuit alleged that by failing to advise customers how much the rate increase would be, ADT violated contract disclosure requirements in California's Unruh Act.

The lawsuit further alleged that termination fees for customers who discontinue ADT service could exceed the remaining balance of a contract obligation.

Under the terms of the settlement, ADT will conform its future California contracts to the requirements of Unruh Act, which requires written disclosure to residential consumers of contract terms. In ADT's case, that includes the total price for monitoring services for the initial term of the contract, disclosure of the number of required payments during that term, and disclosure of the amount of each monthly payment."
ADT Security Services, Inc. Business Review in Boca Raton, FL - South East Florida BBB

*ADT - Sales Practices - Consumer Complaints & Reviews*
http://www.consumeraffairs.com/homeowners/adt_sales_practices.html

I'm not sure about these ratings. In my opinion a reliability of System as one of the the main parameter for comparison is missing.
*2012 Home Security Reviews*
"Before selecting a home security system it's important to be familiar with all the services available today. Some important aspects to consider are:
Equipment and Installation Costs. What does the company charge for the home security system equipment? How many sensors does that include? Is installation a separate charge?
Monitoring Service. Does the company provide a 24 hour, 7 day a week, live monitoring service that will quickly contact authorities in the event of a break-in?
Guarantee. Does the company provide a money back guarantee for their home security system, or a warranty for faulty equipment?
TopConsumerReviews.com has reviewed and ranked the best home security systems available today. We hope these reviews help you determine which home security system will keep you and your family safe and secure!"
http://www.topconsumerreviews.com/home-security/


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

We installed an alarm system when we built our house and it was hard wired. Unfortunately we could not longer get parts for the system and had another system put in which is monitored. Our phone and power are hard wired in, and if the phone line is disconnected the service is called - we found this out last week when a storm took a tree down and broke both the power and phone lines - we received a call on our cell phone from the security company that the phone line was disconnected. We have also turned off the sound, so that an intruder does not know where the system is (although the glass breakage and door alarms are obvious). We had to put notes on the doors though to remind us to turn off the system since there is no sound to remind us.

Our contract has a set fee for the first year, and subsequent years are limited to a 5% increase. There are other companies out there besides ADT, so if interested in a security system it may be wise to check them out. Our insurance gives a 10% discount, which covers a few months of monitoring.

Dawn


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

pancho said:


> Not quite as easy as people would think.
> Especially if it is a well trained dog.


Unless you train him not to eat, he is vulnerable.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

JJ Grandits said:


> While landscaping we've set off plenty of alarms while working when nobody was home. They are a joke. If anyone shows up its usually a half hour later and 90% of the time its some rent a cop who doesn't even get out of his car. If you think its easy to kill a dog quiety, go for it. While your killing that one dog how are you going to handle the other three?


Dogs will detour some doper looking for a quick score. The pros are different. A meatball with the right ingredients tossed through a small hole in a window is all it takes. 4 dogs takes 4 meatballs.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

poppy said:


> Unless you train him not to eat, he is vulnerable.


I have never had a dog that would eat anything that another person touched. They only eat what I give to them.
That is one way to tell a trained dog from just a dog.
There are several other ways also.

If you have about a month to spare you might be able to starve my dogs so they might eat something you touched but I don't plan on being gone that long.


----------



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

If you have to leave your house for a long period of time - any dog is not a real option to protect your house.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

Boris said:


> If you have to leave your house for a long period of time - any dog is not a real option to protect your house.


Neither is ADT.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

deaconjim said:


> Neither is ADT.


That is why it is important those that have neighbors close enough, and are friendly with them, to tell them you are away and have them just look for any activity that may not be normal. Good Neighbors ARE a good thing, and keeping a good relationship with them can pay off in the long run.


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

arabian knight said:


> That is why it is important those that have neighbors close enough, and are friendly with them, to tell them you are away and have them just look for any activity that may not be normal. Good Neighbors ARE a good thing, and keeping a good relationship with them can pay off in the long run.


You are absolutely correct, sir. The other option is to accept the possibility that no one is completely safe from crime.


----------



## sirquack (Feb 18, 2009)

This is exactly why I have both a dog and carry a side arm. If they break in during the day and no one is home, frankly they can have whatever they want. Nothing in my home is irreplacable except my family. 
But if I am home, they likely won't get past the dog and surely won't get past my friends Glock and company. 
I had a similar experience with my insurance agent about the discussion about having a Rottie. He will not insure my home because of it. So I have to accept a different company for my homeowners than I do for my vehicles. But I am still saving money from having them both with the single carrier who does cover my house with the dog. 
As with any system, it is only as good as it's weakest link. I use the dog as an alarm/deterent. But she will put her life on the line for me and the family eagerly.


----------



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

halfpint said:


> ... Our phone and power are hard wired in, *and if the phone line is disconnected the service is called *- we found this out last week when a storm took a tree down and broke both the power and phone lines - we received a call on our cell phone from the security company that the phone line was disconnected...
> Dawn


Yes, some company can provide such service. For example: &#8220;For a $99 installation fee plus an additional $4.95 monthly charge, AlarmPlus sensors will send a message to the centralized monitoring system should someone tamper or cut your land line.&#8221;
Home Security Systems - Reviewed and Ranked

But it&#8217;s very easy to compromise your system even without cutting of your phone line. 

*The simple instruction: How to get confirmation that your Security System without "Crash and Smash" feature is useless (or probably not).*

Please keep in mind that:
- if an intruder smashed the Main Console/Master Keypad during the entry delay time the many traditional Alarm System would NOT be able to send any signals to the Monitoring Center;
- an entry delay is at least 30 seconds (normally 45 or 60 seconds).

So,
1. In &#8220;Disarmed&#8221; mode try to find the access to a backup battery. Usually new design Security Systems such as an &#8220;All- in-one unit,&#8221; contain a backup battery inside of main units.
2 Arm your System.
3. Trigger your Alarm System (door, window or motion detector) and virtually &#8220;Smash your main Unit&#8221; in 30 seconds: unplug/disconnect the power adapter and backup battery.
4. If any representative of your Security Company will not appear - repeat your test with video recording and consider your next actions (ask for a FREE upgrade of your system and so on...)
In some cases to simplify your relation with your Security Company - ask your Security Company to conduct such test.


----------



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

How To Defeat a Security Alarm: *Crash and Smash Attack:*

*&#8220;Crash and Smash&#8221; attack is one commonly used by burglars to defeat security alarms."*
More details are posted here:
http://suretycam.com/2011/12/01/how-to-defeat-a-security-alarm-crash-and-smash-attack/











I believe in Ryan Boder's opinion, and you can see his background below:

*ABOUT THE AUTHOR:*

"Ryan Boder founded suretyCAM with a single goal &#8211; to shake up the security industry and show customers that it can be done differently, that it can be done better. The security industry needs a shot in the arm. Ryan brings a fresh perspective that is based on common sense as well as advanced engineering. His background as a software, electrical and computer engineer developing top secret military systems has given him the ideal technical foundation on which to build the next generation of security and automation services. suretyCAM is not a sales organization, it is a security engineering firm owned and managed by engineers. Our mission is to help you protect yourself by providing you with the tools and the knowledge to do so. Ryan&#8217;s experience in home security includes designing and installing custom security systems for the high-end residences of the rich and famous. Millionaires and even billionaires have trusted Ryan to design their home security systems and now he&#8217;s applying those same concepts to your home. Receiving a B.S. degree in Electrical and Computer Engineering, from Carnegie Mellon University and a M.S. degree in Computer Engineering, from Ohio State University, Ryan&#8217;s work has been featured in the United States Army and Navy systems as well as Israeli, French, South Korean and Italian defense systems. Ryan&#8217;s areas of expertise are security and automation systems, the cohesive integration of heterogeneous devices, QoS in wireless networks, instrumentation radar and motion control, distributed system design, real-time operating systems, reliable embedded systems, discrete event simulators, Internet and web based software, and project management."


----------

